# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Robe of Rehmat & BARKAT (WAZIFA)

## ayaz_cool

Bismillahir Rahmanir Raheem

Assalamu 'Alaykum wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuhu

JAZZALLAHU ANNA SAYYEDINA MUHAMMADAN MA HUWA AHLAHU 

MANAM SAGHE DARBARE JILANI

When there is more expense then gain & one is unable to fullfil the need of his family from his monthly salary & when one's heart is feeling like doing Haraam work to get more money then the Wazaif given belowe should be read to be safe from Haraam and to get the Rehmat n Nemat from Allah. The person who read the wazaif below will never face any monetary problem and he will always be safeguard from Haraam activities.

In reality this wazaif is Treasure from Unseen.

On friday after taking ghusl , take water in a Jar or bowl recite Surah Qadr 46 times & sprinkle the water on the clothes that one is wearing & sprinkle on clothes of all the family member and all the clothes that one will be wearing in whole week. If any water is left then drink that water. When the person will wear this cloth he will be away from Haraam activity and Allah will give him Halaal rizq & treasure. He will not have to ask anything from anyone , Allah will fullfill his wishes and there will increase in Profit's and Barakat. 

This special waaif has come from Sufiya Ikraam and has been tested 1000 of times with success.

Every friday do this Amal Insha-Allah you will see the Rehmat n Barkat in your property and money etc.

P.S. - dont throw the left over water , drink the water.

The Buzurg who give this wazaif has said " Jab tak Yeh Kapda Jism per Rahega , Har Haraam Kaam se bachega aur Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala Barkate Rizq aur Zar wa Maal dega.

Pls do dua for me.

JazakAllahu khayrun

Yaa Ali alayhis 'salam

----------


## mdrehan

where is dua???????????

----------

